

What is carregeenan and why is it in my creamer? - ajoy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrageenan

======
omgmog
To make the consistency more like cream/milk I guess, similar to xanthan gum

~~~
ajoy
yes, but there has been research done into its harmful effects and food
companies continue to put it into products. I could barely find any product in
the organic dairy/creamer section that did not have it. It was quite
frustrating.

